# Taggarts Glasgow - New Car Prep



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have ordered a new Land Rover Discovery from Taggarts, Maryhill Rd due for delivery in the next 10 days.

I asked the general manager how they prepped the cars (I told him I was pretty anal about the condition of my cars) and he assured me it would be "done properly".

I have no reason to disbelieve him but I wonder whether "properly" in his book is the same as "properly" in the eyes of the pros on here.

Do any of you have previous experience of their new car prep routine and how good or otherwise it is ?

Thanks

P


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no experiance of Taggarts Glasgow, but two customers of mine have bought Range Rovers from Taggarts Motherwell, 
I can't fault the prep, the cars were clean and tidy, although they were delivered with a few light swirl marks in the paintwork which i would normally remove with a new car prep.

Richard


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have protection detail on a car from Taggarts in Motherwell and it was the first car that was defect free that i had seen, but cannot comment on Maryhill Road (hopefully, to the same standard throughout)


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I couldn't comment on the condition of the cars when they come out new...however I have lots to say about their customer service and service department....absolutely NONE of it good. Bunch of jumped up Neds in suits. Welcome to Disco ownership! absolutely cracking cars, what colour you gone for?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Taggarts maryhill road i have no idea but i can say that both the valeters in the motherwell one are mates of mine and one has been on a few detailing jobs with me and is more than capable of prepping up a car. 

im pretty sure autoglym train them as well when they first started.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

pjgraham86 said:


> I have ordered a new Land Rover Discovery from Taggarts, Maryhill Rd due for delivery in the next 10 days.
> 
> I asked the general manager how they prepped the cars (I told him I was pretty anal about the condition of my cars) and he assured me it would be "done properly".
> 
> ...


I have a few customers that use them and all of their cars had marks etc from them being washing. Every car I've seen from any dealership has been exactly the same so I wouldn't say they're worse than others. I can pretty much guarantee if it's a dark colour and they prerp it you will see marks in it. As I look at paint all day I notice every mark instantly. Average Joe might not notice them but my customers did and fussy people / people that are in to detailing definitely.

Personally I wouldn't let them touch the car at all. I'd get them to leave all the wrapping on it and get a detailer to prep it there for you.

I can do this for you and can also offer you Gtechniq protection with a 5 year warranty.

Here's an example of the water behaviour on a new car I recently coated with Gtechniq C1 crystal lacquer






You can also find the list of all of the Detailing World supporters here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds pretty accurate....Bunch of absolute LIARS!


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the replies. A mixed bag by the sounds of it and I guess I might get lucky if one of the lads from Motherwell ends up doing it LOL !

GrahamK - we went for Buckingham Blue so any swirl marks will show up pretty well....

I'm in two minds now - a big part of me wants to take Incredible Detail up on his offer and get it done properly without Taggarts doing anything.

On the other hand, I have a good relationship with the general manager (I only went there because my wife's colleague is friendly with one of the directors) and he has been very attentive whenever I've been in touch (apart from giving me a good deal in the first place of course !) so I'm kind of minded to give them a crack at it and if I'm not happy get him to agree that they would pay for correction.

Any other views welcome but thanks for your valued opinions so far gents - much appreciated.

p


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

.......and the sheeting on that AM Vantage was something else !! Not sure I could get close to that with two coats of my trusty Collinite 915 LOL !


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ive just received a cheque for £350 from them for an invoice for a customer

happy days


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

pjgraham86 said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies. A mixed bag by the sounds of it and I guess I might get lucky if one of the lads from Motherwell ends up doing it LOL !
> 
> GrahamK - we went for Buckingham Blue so any swirl marks will show up pretty well....
> 
> ...


The only thing I'd add is - no matter how careful and attentive they are and how much of an effor they make to do a good job, it is takes a lot of care and attention to wash a car proeperly without infliciting swirl marks and scratches. It will likely come from the factory / transportation with a few minor defects (The new mini i done the other day at a dealer had big scratches all over the tailgate which were most likely from transportation and every new car i've done has had some defects) and the last thing you want is them adding more. They might do a really good job of cleaning the car and presenting it but doing that and not inflicting wash marks etc is a completely different thing. It's easier to get it done right first time that to rectify it later.

Best of luck what ever you decide to do :thumb:

Oh and just to add I drove by there one day and they were washing the newish looking range rovers outside (the area facing the main road) with a big brush so they obviously don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

You also have to remember the amount of cars these guys are having to turn around. It would always be my reccomendation to take it to a professional detailer, Your choice,

I would however reccomend Defined Details. These guys know there stuff and are first class with work and service.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> You also have to remember the amount of cars these guys are having to turn around.


Exactly some people need to learn to walk before they run, learn basic valeting before diving in with the "detailing" side.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Defo mate. I totally agree. I wouldnt trust my mate with a maching polisher but working srp claying tar removal and dressing trim etc he is more than capable of carrying out to a high standard. 

what you tend to find is that these guys clear maybe £200-250 a week and will only do the bare minimum. 

I would always reccomend getting brand new car Professionally Detailed. also learn how to look after and maintain it properly to keep the high standard.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

pjgraham86 said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies. A mixed bag by the sounds of it and I guess I might get lucky if one of the lads from Motherwell ends up doing it LOL !
> 
> GrahamK - we went for Buckingham Blue so any swirl marks will show up pretty well....
> 
> ...


Buckingham Blue is gorgeous. what trim level you go for? Deffo will be going for that or stornoway grey with almond interior when I get a disco 4. Just wait for the snow to come! there was no stopping it last year.

as for what the other guys have said, I would deffo recommend a professional detail and protection, keep the plastic on and take it straight to the professionals.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

we went for the XS trim - HSE was well over £50K and had some gizmo on it that we just don't need or particularly want.

The interior is almond with nutmeg on the top part of the dashboard. It will be a b*gger to keep clean but my enthusiasm for keeping cars pristine always returns when a new one arrives !

Orkney was our original choice - we only changed because I have a silver SLK and the wife's current MPV is silver so we wanted to "go dark" for a change. I've seen the Orkney on a Jag in the showroom - I was surprised how "sparkly" it was - a good choice.

Sadly SWMBO will be the main driver of the D4 on a daily basis - but I will look forward to weekends even more than normal cycling trips even more LOL !


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

im sure it will look great Peter - i bet you will be putting a ban on all things messy in this car!


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi David - yes you're spot on. I'd love to impose a ban on children, dogs, maybe even wives LOL ! However I am a realist and I know I will spend a fair few weekends hoovering up dog hair from our yellow Labrador........aargh.

Speaking of hoovering, anybody got a recommendation for a handheld vac that will do a good job, particularly with pet hair ? My mate swears by his dyson animal but it's a bit pricey as I recall. However, if it was the best available I'd go for it.

P


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Never had a problem with a Henry on pet hair, also purchase a pet hair removal brush.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I second a Dyson for vacuuming a reasonably dirty car inside ,it only has a 5 minute(ish) runtime but as you use the trigger when you need it it's surprising how much you can do with it .It's not going to take over from a proper big hoover for some people ,but it's all I ever use or need


----------

